# Craft Coat



## William Menard (Jan 27, 2014)

Here is a couple of first for me, 1st time I turn a pen without bushings, 1st time using Craft Coat, C&C more than welcomed. Pen wood is a burl, forgot which one and set in gun metal. I really like this Craft Coat. 4 coats, 5 minutes apart. Let cure for 2 hours, wet sanded lightly with MM, and polished up.


----------



## Marko50 (Jan 27, 2014)

Great looking pen William. Who is the manufacturer and seller of Craft Coat? Looks like I better get me some of that! Beautiful finish.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jan 27, 2014)

Marko50 said:


> Great looking pen William. Who is the manufacturer and seller of Craft Coat? Looks like I better get me some of that! Beautiful finish.



Here you go.

Craft Coat / QUART - Water Based Exotic Wood Finish

Les


----------



## Neededwill (Jan 27, 2014)

How is it applied?


----------



## Ligget (Jan 27, 2014)

:befuddled: The only shipping method to the UK is UPS Saver at $125. WOW


----------



## Rodnall (Jan 27, 2014)

I was looking at the related product called Call Coat, can anyone tell me the difference? Is it more waterproof?
Thanks for any input.


----------



## Rodnall (Jan 27, 2014)

Is it just the computer I'm using at work, or is everyone having a problem opening the msds download?


----------



## William Menard (Jan 27, 2014)

I AM SORRY GUYS, IT WAS CALL COAT NOT CRAFT COAT. I had left the shop and went by memory, guess I forgot..... sorry


Call Coat / QUART - Oil Modified Coating for Game Calls


----------



## Neededwill (Jan 27, 2014)

So did you dip the pen with tubes or apply with a rag?


----------



## William Menard (Jan 27, 2014)

i applied using blue shop towels, 4 coats, 5 minutes apart. Let cure for 2 hours then wet sanded. Then polished.


----------



## mark james (Jan 27, 2014)

It's a really nice finish.  Never heard of it - glad you mentioned it...  Hmmmm.


Oh, did I mention - Nice Pen!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 27, 2014)

You'll be seeing a lot more of the craft coat next month since a bunch of us are trying it out.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Jan 27, 2014)

Rodnall said:


> I was looking at the related product called Call Coat, can anyone tell me the difference? Is it more waterproof?
> Thanks for any input.



Call Coat is used for moisture protection such as Game calls.
Call Coat / QUART - Oil Modified Coating for Game Calls

Les


----------



## reiddog1 (Jan 27, 2014)

It's got me sold already, just kinda waiting to see how durable the finish is.


----------



## kyaggie (Jan 27, 2014)

Can you give us some more information on how you applied this? Did you wipe it on while on the lathe? If so, what rpm? How soon is it cured to the touch and able to be removed from the lathe? I'm really interested in it for calls and wine stoppers as it seems very well suited for those applications.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## William Menard (Jan 27, 2014)

I wiped it on while my lathe turned on its slowest setting. Waited 5 minutes, wiped another coat. ( 4 coats total ) after the last coat was applied, i left the lathe running slow with my overhead lamp on for a little warmth. Turned off the lathe but left the lamp on. Waited 2 hours. MM wet sand. Polished with acrylic polish.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 27, 2014)

William Menard said:


> I wiped it on while my lathe turned on its slowest setting. Waited 5 minutes, wiped another coat. ( 4 coats total ) after the last coat was applied, i left the lathe running slow with my overhead lamp on for a little warmth. Turned off the lathe but left the lamp on. Waited 2 hours. MM wet sand. Polished with acrylic polish.



Would you do anything different next time or repeat?


----------



## kyaggie (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## OZturner (Jan 27, 2014)

Great Pen William,
Beautiful Blank, is the colour as shown in the photograph - Grey?
Terrific Fit and Spectacular Finish, 
Reading the MSDS on Call Coat, did you experience any problems or need to wear protection, gloves, Vapour mask etc.?
Brian.


----------



## Ambidex (Jan 27, 2014)

buckeye burl..just a stab...very nice!


----------



## William Menard (Jan 27, 2014)

@Dan, I may experiment and do just 2 coats and I may experiment doing like 8 coats. Looking up close, its almost like a sheet of glass but doesn't have the CA feel.

@Mr. Brian....... I did this bare handed and did get quite abit on my fingers and hands, all washed off with warm water and soap and never felt the slightest tingle. I did not even experience the slightest of odor or fumes. Wood I believe was a buckeye burl. Hardware is gunmetal.


----------



## Neededwill (Jan 27, 2014)

So is the craft coat or call coat the one to get?


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 27, 2014)

Neededwill said:


> So is the craft coat or call coat the one to get?


craft coat is being marketed for pens.


----------



## mark james (Jan 27, 2014)

Ambidex said:


> buckeye burl..just a stab...very nice!



Yes, the greys do look like a Buckeye Burl, but this really looks like an Acrylic.

Nice turning and finish!


----------



## mark james (Jan 27, 2014)

Looking at the original pic...  Yea - might be Buckeye after all  .  The REALLY nice finish made it (to me) to look like an acrylic...  I thunk I was wrong...  I have used a lot of Buckeye... looks like this one!


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Jan 27, 2014)

It's got to be buckeye.


----------



## Neededwill (Jan 27, 2014)

Well I ordered it, will see how it does, thanks William


----------



## Crashmph (Jan 28, 2014)

*Craft Coat and Call Coat*

Hi Everyone,

Craft Coat and Call Coat are the exact same product manufactured by Eco Advance.  Eco advance is my cousin's company and I am currently running a market research for it here on IAP. Look at this thread here.

Call Coat was the original name, but when Eco Advance learned of several other uses of the product, the name was changed to Craft Coat, CC for short.  Call Coat will eventually be phased out in favor of the Craft Coat name.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Crashmph (Jan 28, 2014)

Ligget said:


> :befuddled: The only shipping method to the UK is UPS Saver at $125. WOW



Shipping has been modified to include options for USPS shipping now.

Smaller bottles will be available soon to allow for the use of the USPS Priority Mail Small Flat Rate Box.

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## Crashmph (Jan 28, 2014)

William Menard said:


> I wiped it on while my lathe turned on its slowest setting. Waited 5 minutes, wiped another coat. ( 4 coats total ) after the last coat was applied, i left the lathe running slow with my overhead lamp on for a little warmth. Turned off the lathe but left the lamp on. Waited 2 hours. MM wet sand. Polished with acrylic polish.



I have been using this on pens and other turned projects, but I have been only waiting about 30-45 seconds between coats.  And rolled right into finishing with wet sanding with out the two hour wait.  The friction of application heats up the finish and removes the need to wait 2 hours to wet sand.  

Just my opinion. YMMV.

Michael


----------



## Neededwill (Jan 28, 2014)

Really hoping it is an option other than CA, my sinuses get messed up when I use CA even with a mask so I stopped using it.  Miss the finish though.

Wonder if it works over decals like CA does....have to try when I received CC.


----------



## William Menard (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the tip Michael. I didn't know you could apply it with friction, this will give us turners with 0% patience a green light to finish it without the wait.


----------



## Crashmph (Jan 28, 2014)

Neededwill said:


> Really hoping it is an option other than CA, my sinuses get messed up when I use CA even with a mask so I stopped using it.  Miss the finish though.
> 
> Wonder if it works over decals like CA does....have to try when I received CC.


I have used it over decals before... same rules apply as do with CA finishing with regard to decal applications.



William Menard said:


> Thanks for the tip Michael. I didn't know you could apply it with friction, this will give us turners with 0% patience a green light to finish it without the wait.



You just have to be mindful of the applications process. As soon as it starts to feel "tacky", back off and let it sit for 30-45 seconds (a little longer if its really cold in your shop) then hit it for the next layer.

Michael


----------



## reiddog1 (Jan 28, 2014)

This would be a great Sunday night movie.  Somebody get ahold of Ed.....


----------



## BigE (Jan 28, 2014)

Wondering how this is different from the oil modified water born urethane you can get at the hardware store for around the same price? Sounds like it goes on about the same and looks like it finishes about the same. Does it just dry faster?


----------



## Crashmph (Jan 28, 2014)

BigE said:


> Wondering how this is different from the oil modified water born urethane you can get at the hardware store for around the same price? Sounds like it goes on about the same and looks like it finishes about the same. Does it just dry faster?



There is  absolutely nothing out there like this at all. Our  product is modified with 100% pure sweet linseed oil and almost all of  the other oil modified products being sold are modified with vegetable  oil.  Additionally, our product contains the lowest VOC rating in the  industry and, since we are able to get oil and water to mix by using a  proprietary mixing process, we don't have to introduce harsh solvents  just to get them to blend together.  We basically have combined two  fantastic stand-alone wood finish products into one fast-drying, HIGHLY  impact-resistant, chemical-resistant, eco-friendly finish product.

Michael


----------



## Wright (Jan 28, 2014)

Sounds like it could put and end using CA if this product does all that! I have been using ca for years and love the finish but hate the burning eyes.


----------



## Neededwill (Feb 2, 2014)

So I received my pint of craft coat on Thursday plan on using it today but have one question.  If I plan to use it on the lathe how or what do you use to apply it.  It came in a can like stain does, so do I dip my towel in it a little bit then rub while pen is turning?  Do I use a brush, or a dropper?  Original post says to use a couple drops but how?

Last question is does it always have to be stirred or can I shake it?  Can I put it in another bottle with a drip end like other products?


----------



## Crashmph (Feb 2, 2014)

Neededwill said:


> So I received my pint of craft coat on Thursday plan on using it today but have one question.  If I plan to use it on the lathe how or what do you use to apply it.  It came in a can like stain does, so do I dip my towel in it a little bit then rub while pen is turning?  Do I use a brush, or a dropper?  Original post says to use a couple drops but how?
> 
> Last question is does it always have to be stirred or can I shake it?  Can I put it in another bottle with a drip end like other products?



Hi Randal,

You do not have to shake or stir CC as it will not separate. You can use a dropper bottle for application. I bottles I use I get off the internet that look like these.  They are also sold at Woodcraft and similar stores. So yes you can transfer the material to a different container with dropper abillity.

I have talked with Rick, the owner of Eco Advance, and they will soon be offering a different container size in a  bottle that will have a dropper ability.

Michael


----------



## dbledsoe (Feb 2, 2014)

I got my sample on Saturday. I only get to the post office Saturday mornings, so it could have been there  couple of days. I am anxious to try it next week.


----------

